# Shipping plants to Canada?



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Does anyone know what, if any, paperwork is involved in shipping plants to Canada from the United States?


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Its not easy, I stopped when the paperwork got to be an issue. Their customs are worse than ours. Talk to Alasdair he has shipped them there.

Michael


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

You need phytosanitary and import permits to ship plants in on the level, as far as I know.

Aaron


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I dont know Zach. I know the us and Canada has some kind of agreement about importing plants into the US. Alot of the stuff you see in nuserys and box stores comes from Canada. 
A very quick google search came up with this: http://www.finegardening.com/how-to/qa/shipping-plants-Canada.aspx


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I do know they will not permit youto cross the line with potted broms. You cant transportsoil across into Canada.

Michael


----------



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

Your best bet would be to call the Canadian Wildlife Service or even a border patrol station and they can even point you in the right direction. 

It's hard finding correct information online for anything in reference to transporting / shipping items across the US and Canadian border. Especially since a lot of different things such as individual Province and States laws play a major role. 

When I was coming down from BC everything online made it seem like I wouldn't be able to transport any of my tarantulas across and if I did I would need a permit, but sure enough It ended up being a super simple process and I didn't need permits and I just had to give the border station a heads up.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

you are legally aloud to drive them across without a permit (its under some "houseplant agreement) as long as there is no soil and you claim them, ill try to find a link... but shipping them requires papers


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

boabab95 said:


> you are legally aloud to drive them across without a permit (its under some "houseplant agreement) as long as there is no soil and you claim them, ill try to find a link... but shipping them requires papers


This is also what I've heard. As a matter of fact, I think its what Marty from MistKing does, drives them bare root across the border.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

You should be able to get the information that you need from this site.
Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Houseplants for personal use: examples of eligible and non-eligible plants


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry for my absence....

The Canadian government requires inspections for I believe 4 different insect species. Here in FL, certification that you don't have those insects requires the plants to be placed in a quarrantine area and inspected a total of 3 times over the 30 day quarrantine. At that time, phytosanitary certificates can be issued. The plants must then be bare-rooted, packed, and shipped. The receiver must have an importation permit from the Canadian government, and arrange for an agent to retrieve the plants from Canadian customs. 

Basically, its a total pain in the @$$. Better to find someone you know to carry the bare-root plants across the border as house plants....


----------

